# Box of Old Lionel Trains



## bigguy136 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've had this box of trains for some time. I have no idea if there is something of value or if it's just old trains in a box. I don't know if I want to sell it (and I'm not here trying to doing that) but I want to know if there is anything of value.
Thanks for helping.

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m524/bigguy16136/DSC01323.jpg

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m524/bigguy16136/DSC01246.jpg

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m524/bigguy16136/DSC01305.jpg

http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m524/bigguy16136/DSC01317.jpg


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Overall, it looks to be in rather nice shape, even the boxes (which increase value) are in good shape. As to dollar value, I can't say. Best choice is look on e-bay and be sure to check closed auctions as well. Not sure of your plans, but if it were me, I keep it. Clean it up, run it a bit from time to time. I'm not one of those "collectors" I'm an operator first.

Carl


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

are you looking to sell these??


----------



## bigguy136 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm just trying to figure out what everything is. Someone could say the box is worth $10.00 and I wouldn't know if it was true or not. I guess this fall is when I would be more serious about a sale.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely worth more than $10. It's somewhat rare to have a full set with all of the original individual car boxes, and the full set box.

I believe that's set #1565WS (a.k.a. set #713) from 1956. The set number should be listed on the outside of the large box.

Doyle's postwar set catalog lists the set as $550 in excellent condition, $975 in like new condition.

Now, before you do a little "happy dance", condition is everything, and without seeing more details, it's hard to put your set into those categories. Also, the market has dropped in recent years with the economy downturn.

Nonetheless, you certainly have something of value.

Do NOT alter the boxes and paperwork in any way. No Scotch tape, etc.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with tjcruiser.
Very nice looking set.
Get some more opinions on value.
The Doyle book mentioned above is a good starting point.

Good luck.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like a nice set.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Definitely worth more than $10. It's somewhat rare to have a full set with all of the original individual car boxes, and the full set box.
> 
> I believe that's set #1565WS (a.k.a. set #713) from 1956. The set number should be listed on the outside of the large box.
> 
> ...



it is a nice set and I thought it was the same set as well. but couldnt find it in the new Greenberg and then I was checking some recent auctions (not ebay) to find a price. Because as we all know sometimes the boxes are worth more than the trains. 
You do have a nice set and if everything is original its a great piece to have


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just understand that only a serious collector would pay that price. A reseller (the guy knocking on your door) will only give you half. So the value is dependant on who you sell it to.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

A nice complete set with paper and boxes. Definitely has significant collectors value. It's your call to collect or run. However, in my opinion, it's in much too nice condition to be a runner. If you do not want to tie your money up sitting on the shelf you can sell the set to a serious collector and purchase something sans boxes more suitable to running.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah no way in heck I would run these trains..they are too nice..


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I get the impression that Big Guy doesn't have much interest in model railroading.

Go back and re-read his/her posts.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

nice set


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

They look great. Hope you find the info you're looking for. If you don't find it here there are magazines and associations you could call to get the best info/price/value info as well.


----------



## bigguy136 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I got this set for free about 10 years ago from a gal that got it from her dad. I use to do trains when I was a kid but I got into R/C airplanes and now I want to move into helis.
Does anyone have a rapter 90 they want to trade??


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

the set is nice but you wont get a $1000 RC Helicopter in trade for it..


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

a super duper mint set with all paperwork and all boxes being super mint sold at a January Stout Auction for $525. If you were to consign to them you would lose about 30% in consignor fees. I am interested in the set if you want to email me at [email protected]


----------



## bigguy136 (Jul 15, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> the set is nice but you wont get a $1000 RC Helicopter in trade for it..


Not at all, just throwing out a thought that if someone had a used heli and maybe cash to make up the difference.


----------



## bigguy136 (Jul 15, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> a super duper mint set with all paperwork and all boxes being super mint sold at a January Stout Auction for $525. If you were to consign to them you would lose about 30% in consignor fees. I am interested in the set if you want to email me at [email protected]


I will take a few more photos and post. I have the smoke pills, tubes of grease ect also.


----------



## bigguy136 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have this at my shop (1 hour away from home) and I will get more photos. Here is one more I have on my computer. Other than RC stuff, I love grilling with the Big Green Egg ceramic cookers. Anyone have one they would want to trade?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with the last postings, time to get back to rational discussions. 

*bigguy136*, sorry your thread got hijacked, and even sorrier that I appear to have triggered it. Good luck with the set, I'm sure someone will give it a good home.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All the off-topic posts (including my first one) have been removed. Again, sorry to have started this whole mess!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> All the off-topic posts (including my first one) have been removed. Again, sorry to have started this whole mess!



I think the bigguy might have enjoyed the bidding war.
I would have if I posted them.
And that ended nicely, no moderation was needed there.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I agree with the last postings, time to get back to rational discussions.
> 
> *bigguy136*, sorry your thread got hijacked, and even sorrier that I appear to have triggered it. Good luck with the set, I'm sure someone will give it a good home.


 John - 

It wasn't completely your fault. I was having a bad morning. Couple of events came up and it just went down hill from there.

I want to say I'm sorry and hopefully I didn't offend anyone. Especially to brylerjunction. Great guy, just happen to be there at the wrong time. 

- Jason


----------

